# Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (substitute)



## scrumpy (28/6/09)

gday

gonna brew dr smurtos TTL next week and am ordering the grain bill now but I cant seem to find Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt on the grain and grape web site....can somebody give me a good substitution for this particular grain. Is there another name for a Pale Ale Malt? I am not farmiliar with whch may be listed on the site?

cheers!


----------



## wessmith (28/6/09)

Go for the Simpsons Golden Promise (thats the malt TTL use) or Simpsons Maris Otter.

Cheers,

Wes




scrumpy said:


> gday
> 
> gonna brew dr smurtos TTL next week and am ordering the grain bill now but I cant seem to find Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt on the grain and grape web site....can somebody give me a good substitution for this particular grain. Is there another name for a Pale Ale Malt? I am not farmiliar with whch may be listed on the site?
> 
> cheers!


----------



## Pumpy (28/6/09)

scrumpy said:


> gday
> 
> gonna brew dr smurtos TTL next week and am ordering the grain bill now but I cant seem to find Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt on the grain and grape web site....can somebody give me a good substitution for this particular grain. Is there another name for a Pale Ale Malt? I am not farmiliar with whch may be listed on the site?
> 
> cheers!



Maris Otter is a type of Barley other suppliers do it but you can just use a Barrett and Burston ale Malt it is not the same sttle of barley but I quite like for ales 

pumpy


----------



## warra48 (28/6/09)

Maris Otter is a variety of barley.
It's not specific to any particular maltster.
So Maris Otter from any maltster would do. The floor malted will give some more malt character.
I also love Golden Promise, which is not quite as malty, but a lovely sweet malt, excellent for UK style ales.

I've just crushed 4.5 kg of Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) for tomorrow's brewday. A Bitter with only Challenger hops.


----------

